# Cant go away for my DP1 this summer - within good reason.



## bulletz (26 Jun 2015)

I'll try to keep this as short as possible, before I joined the Army Reserves I attended a police academy, its been my goal since I was a child to be a police officer, I enjoy the military for the most part, but I always said I would put policing first. I was supposed to go on my infantry DP1 which starts in about a week, but today I received an email that Edmonton police services want to me to come in for the final part of the hiring in Edmonton July 20th, meaning I have to choose between doing my reserve force DP1 or a potential career i've always wanted. I'm choosing to take the risk and go to Edmonton.

My question is, when I call and explain tomorrow why I cant go a week before course can they potentially kick me out? I haven't signed a class b contract or anything. I know its a shitty thing to do but I just found this out yesterday. I enjoy the military and would still like to stay in it, I just can't go away this summer.

Like I said, I haven't signed a contract yet. Most that happened is they put an advance in my bank account which I didn't need nor ask for, I'm just going to return the money by money order.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2015)

Go into your Unit and have this conversation with your Chain of Command...... and bring your letter. Bottom line is that your lifelong career comes before being a part time Reservist. Just don't expect your news to be welcome  However, your CoC should support your position.


----------



## bulletz (26 Jun 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Go into your Unit and have this conversation with your Chain of Command...... and bring your letter. Bottom line is that your lifelong career comes before being a part time Reservist. Just don't expect your news to be welcome  However, your CoC should support your position.



Thank you, im going to call and tell them first before I go in person, so I know what documentation to bring in, I live 45 minues away.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (26 Jun 2015)

Honestly, if anyone gives you any trouble then they have their priorities all sorts of frig'd up. 

Even better, if you can email a copy of the letter up your Chain of Command, it might just save you a commute.


----------



## Poacher434 (26 Jun 2015)

Career first, there will be nobody in the CoC that is in disagreement. Dp1's are run several times every year throughout the CAF. Opportunities for a promising career (especially policing) are rare.

You'll have another opportunity to do a DP1 if your personal schedule so allows it, if any unit gives you a hard time for choosing a policing career over one course, than I would be curious as to why that individual is in a position of leadership.


----------



## Loachman (26 Jun 2015)

Poacher434 said:
			
		

> I would be curious as to why that individual is in a position of leadership.



Many of us are curious as to why quite a few individuals are in positions of leadership.


----------

